# Which C'tan is best?



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Whic C'tan is the best?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

My vote goes with the Outsider, his relationship with the Laughing God and his story is awsome, being driven insane because he unknowingly killed his brothers while his brothers were doing the same but staying sane because they did on purpose.

Pure gold.

Void Dragon is second.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Void dragon just because of the awesomeness of the machine-god/ctan type mystery


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

where r u guys finding all the fluff about the other c'tan?
btw nightbringer is the best...u cant beat death incarnate


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Just places like wiki and Heresy's very own and imo awesome resource page


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Void Dragon because he's the Void Dragon. 

Duh.
-Dirge


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

I am THE best.
I am the King of trickery and deceit. I will crush your dreams of victory.


----------



## Lord_Asmodeus (Feb 3, 2008)

The Outsider, Mad Gods are the best kind and his fluff is just awesome, Deceiver pulls in 2nd because he's just awesome, followed by the Void Dragon and Nightbringer matched, because one is Death which is just awesome, while the other is just awesomely powerful and is (probably, I think he is) The Machine God.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

The void dragon sounds awesome, so he has my vote. I want to see a worldwide campaign where he wakes up and attacks the other c'tan with skitarii and titan legions. It'd be cool to know if he made an alliance pact with the Emperor, together with the Imperium/Mechanicum pact.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

if the Void Dragon awakened the first thing he would do would be to either:

a. turn everyone who followed the machine god against the imperium and then kill them once he destroys the imperium.

b. kill all of his former worshippers and then smash both Terra and Mars into tiny pieces

c. if the rumors about him being the machine god aren't true, he just starts doing the same slow process of destroying planets as the other C'tan are doing.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

In terms of actual game play the Nightbringer hands down, however from a story side Void Dragon.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i think the Nightbringe is the best. the model and the stats are brilliant, and he (it) is the most powerful of the C'tan so his fluff about him eating most of the C'tan is good too


----------



## Lord_Asmodeus (Feb 3, 2008)

jakkie said:


> i think the Nightbringe is the best. the model and the stats are brilliant, and he (it) is the most powerful of the C'tan so his fluff about him eating most of the C'tan is good too


Actually Void Dragon is technically the most powerful C'tan, he's just not awake yet.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

The Deciever as he likes to manipulate the other races and other evil things. He is willing to do more with mortals than just kill them and eat thier souls!


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

The void dragon because of fluff


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

They all rock, Deciever cos he annoys the hell outta me in the game, Nightbringer cos he as bad as the deciever, and void dragon cos he seems like a nice C'tan :crazy:

Or cos i liked him on Dark Crusade..... Turn my Land Raider against me huh? welll have termies on ya face then!


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

The deciever.

-because he decieves
-becasue he decieved the eldar as the laughing god and made the outsider eat his own
-because he probably decieved the Imperium into believing that they found technology in mars but, actually its a plan for the decieved void dragon to awaken and kill everyone.
-becasue he decieved the necrontyr into being eternal but, then actually only being eterenal slaves.
-because he could use his trickeries and deciet to lead chaos by thinking they are following a deamon.
-becasue his model looks cool
-becasue he probably laughs to himself. hahahahaahahaaaahhaah:laugh:
and is telling the emperor to :fuck:

the nightbringer is a better drawing though


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

the Omnissah is not a C'tann. it says so in the Book Mechanicus!


Rule#2237 the omnissah is not a soft drink
*Rule#2238 the omnissah is not a C'tann*
rule#2239 the omnissah dwells within my soul not within my rectum 
rule#2240 the omnissah is not a studded back-scratcher


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

Bob3472 could you quote that book. Spill the beans. If he's not a C'tan prove it with a quote.k:


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

just voicing a relevent, serious opinion in the form of a semi-funny (i thought) joke. if this is beyond your mental capacity to grasp then feel free to criticize my posts!:angry:


----------



## IronWarrior662 (Apr 11, 2008)

fluff wise i would vote for the void dragon since if he is really the Omnissiah that the mechanicum think he is, then if he should awaken the imperium will be brought to its knee's since all their machines are tied to the Omnissiah and will suddenly turn on them. 

If i could vote for runner up then it would be the nightbringer since he is the one of few special characters that can go toe to toe with my personal favorite character Abaddon.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

i love the deceiver, its a gorgeous model and is really fun to paint.


----------



## Inquisitor Gibson (Feb 7, 2008)

well i say the deciever cause, erm, he's like me a manipulative bastard who doesn't need braun cause he twists the mind of his pawn secrently and uses im to carry out his whim.

deciever by far and he as a awesome model, i sold all my necrons BUT the deciever


----------



## Inquisitor Gibson (Feb 7, 2008)

mepiston, chief librarian of the BLOOD ANGELS, would take on the Gods, and Sanguinius would rise and the blood angels will no longer be suffering from the black rage adn master close combat, the primary form of combat for the god and will travel to the eye of terror after killing all te c'tan. They would destroy a path of rightious fury slaying every daemon for good, leading a massive crusade of all human forces, Sanguinius and the blood angels will annihilate the chaos in the warp, its home

Thats my oppinion, i might make it into an UNOFFICIAL UN FLUFF BACKED story...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

But which is better, the nightbringer, or the deceiver? There's only one way to find out....FIGHT!!!


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Google fight says Deceiver

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Nightbringer&word2=Deceiver




Silb said:


> if the Void Dragon awakened the first thing he would do would be to either:
> 
> a. turn everyone who followed the machine god against the imperium and then kill them once he destroys the imperium.
> 
> ...


If the Void Dragon attacked Earth then the big E would resurrect himself and sort these Necron nonces out.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The Deceiver because he was incontrol of the nignt bringer and the other C'tan by mind control


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

G_Morgan said:


> Google fight says Deceiver
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Nightbringer&word2=Deceiver
> .


Of course it says deciever, deciever is a common word used in all kinds of books and stories. Have you ever heard someone using the word nightbringer in a common, non-40k related conversation?


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Silb said:


> Of course it says deciever, deciever is a common word used in all kinds of books and stories. Have you ever heard someone using the word nightbringer in a common, non-40k related conversation?


Google fight is totally scientific and cannot ever make a mistake.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Google Fight also says Barney beats Chuck Norris. Yeah. That'd happen. 

My vote stays solidly on the Void Dragon. Lemme break it down.

Awesome name +3
God/Deity +3
Awesome Power +3
Bonus Really cool point +1

10/10!!!
-Dirge


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I say Deceiver due both to fluff and special game abilities. Sure, he isn't as physically tough as Nightbringer is (the other C'tan are still asleep or trapped so boo to them) but age and treachery win out against youth and brawn.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

is all I gotta say.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

Nightbringer! Have you seen his model? ranks amongst the tops


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i must say that the Outsider has my vote.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

I say that the majority of the C'tan suck and are just rehashes of the chaos gods, except the Void Dragon who not only has an awsome sounding name but a great air of mystery surrounding him. Mystery adds flavour


----------

